# Reel question.



## usingmyrights (Oct 8, 2012)

I found an Abu 5000 in the pond behind my house. I have no idea how long its been under water. It appears to be a bit older reel and the lake is much smaller than it once was. Everything appears to work fine, but I haven't put it on a rod yet to try out. Here's my question. Should I just give it a lube job, new line and go at it or should I see about rebuilding it first. Is there anything that could be messed up if I snagged a decent catfish and it decides to run? I guess I'm curious because I don't want to mess it up, but it was free. I plan to go after some cats this weekend if I can.


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 8, 2012)

Take it all apart and clean it. Give it a try then decide on rebuild. Biggest this is what condition are the bearings in.


----------



## usingmyrights (Oct 8, 2012)

That's my biggest concern is bearings. It feels fairly smooth considering so I'm thinking/hoping that a lube job is all it needs for now.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 8, 2012)

I agree - give it a good cleaning and give it a shot - I would also test the drag before trying to hook up with any nice size kitties - anyway it was a gift from the fish gods - good luck and let us know :beer:


----------



## usingmyrights (Oct 8, 2012)

The drag seems to work. I adjusted it and pulled out some of the old line at different settings. I haven't really messed with baitcasters. Being a big spool should I just use mono or load it up with some heavier PowerPro?


----------



## Fatdad5 (Oct 9, 2012)

If you need any parts , I should have what ya need.. Just give me a yell.. I'm a Abu junkie lol


----------



## RivRunR (Oct 9, 2012)

usingmyrights said:


> The drag seems to work. I adjusted it and pulled out some of the old line at different settings. I haven't really messed with baitcasters. Being a big spool should I just use mono or load it up with some heavier PowerPro?


If you aren't used to baitcasters I'd use mono. Backlashed braid can be nearly impossible to pick out.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 9, 2012)

RivRunR said:


> usingmyrights said:
> 
> 
> > The drag seems to work. I adjusted it and pulled out some of the old line at different settings. I haven't really messed with baitcasters. Being a big spool should I just use mono or load it up with some heavier PowerPro?
> ...




What he said... just use 15-20# Big Game - it's strong and it's cheap


----------



## usingmyrights (Oct 9, 2012)

Well I took the reel out today to give it some practice casts apparently I need a lot of practice. Being the first baitcaster I've actually used I pretty much sucked at it. I couldn't get any distance. Granted my lure weight was on the bottom end of the weight range for the rod. I tried setting the reel pretty loose, but still didn't get any distance. Only birdsnest. I might have to go with a spinning reel setup for my trip this weekend. Hopefully I can get the baitcaster down, because I bought an expensive bass setup when a tackleshop went out of business.


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 10, 2012)

it takes practice. to set up the reel to lower the birdsnests the lure should barely drop when the bail is pushed. if it falls fast tight the spool knob. doesnt fall loosen until it does. i run mine pretty loose where the lure will fall quickly. but i have been using them since i was 10. (33 now)


----------



## New River Rat (Oct 10, 2012)

russ010 said:


> RivRunR said:
> 
> 
> > usingmyrights said:
> ...



Not taking away from these gents opinions, but I find the braid to be WAY easier to pick than mono. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Gramps50 (Oct 10, 2012)

I am learning to cast with a baitcaster too. What I did was cast out some line with a practice plug on it. I then took a piece of splicing tape and wrapped it around the remaining line. I then reeled up the line that was out. Now when casting I am limited in distance buy it is much easier to get the birdsnest out as it can't get as deep into the reel as it would without the tape. This can also be done with electrical tape but I didn't want the glue on the line when I took the tape off.

I have #15 or #17 on mine can't remember which even #20 would be good for learning.

BTW I can't take credit for this idea, I read it somewhere when studying baitcasters.

Oh yea, practice, practice, practice.................


----------



## shawnfish (Nov 17, 2012)

Fatdad5 said:


> If you need any parts , I should have what ya need.. Just give me a yell.. I'm a Abu junkie lol



fellow abu junkie....


----------



## cva34 (Dec 7, 2012)

RivRunR said:


> usingmyrights said:
> 
> 
> > The drag seems to work. I adjusted it and pulled out some of the old line at different settings. I haven't really messed with baitcasters. Being a big spool should I just use mono or load it up with some heavier PowerPro?
> ...


X-2 a small crochet needle will help ...cva34


----------



## nlester (Dec 7, 2012)

Suggestion, before you start digging out a backlash, pull the line gently until you meet resistance. Then rest your thumb gently on top of the line and turn the reel 3 or 4 turns. Then gently pull on the line again. This some times works if the backlash is not too deep. I got this off a fishing show.


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't buy the barely falls, i know everything says that, and its a good start, imo 99.9 percent is in the right bait and rod combo, and the release. I have had them free fall, and tightened them so they don't fall at all. Best imo start tight, let fall slightly then just snug till it dont move, start with a lot of brake. Loosen as you get better.


----------

